# do i get this one?



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im looking to get a new cage this week for my babys (yay shopping) its w 105cm its d is 76cm and its h is 195cm the bar spacing is 27mm i havent got a tape measure to hand is this just over the 3/4 mark or is it a lot bigger has anybody got the same bar spacing as this?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, that bar spacing is fine for a tiel. It all sounds ok to me. Do you have a photo of the cage or a link that we could go to to see it?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

not at the moment ill try and find one  its a loverly cage nice and big


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260222874777&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230234808994&
ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=013 I am stuck between these two there both nice they are both only a couple of lines over 3/4 bar spacing that it should be for tiels which one do you guys reckon??


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure about the bar spacing there macaw cages and the spacing might be a little to big its says its 1.0" but I am not great with my measurements hopefully someone else has a suggestion.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No, 1" is too big, that's more for African Greys or bigger birds, a tiel could get his head stuck in that space. Do you have a Jollys near you? The cage that Dooby's got cost £99 and it's lovely, so easy to clean and big doors to open. I bought one from Ebay and it only lasted a week, it was awful, I spent £50 on that one. I wish I'd have paid out for this one in the first place. This is Dooby's cage.......


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It looks like the nearest one to you is in Enfield. I don't know whether they deliver...

http://www.jollyes.co.uk/store_locator.htm


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew the bar spacing should be 3/4 but i was just wondering if it was that much bigger or if anyone had the same cage as i could not measure it. the closest store we have is pets at home because they dont sell birds they dont have a variety of cages the ones they do have are small and only suitable for little birds any other surgestions? i just wanted a really large home for them as im hoping to get more.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

how about this one i might get two if it is ok?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260222335560&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.parrotize.co.uk/acatalog/parrotize-bargains.html

This is the cage that I've got. It's the Mini San Remo. It is saying out of stock at the moment, but they would deliver, you might find something else that you like on there. I wouldn't use Ebay though, I've been caught out too many times on there. It's ok for small things but I wouldn't buy anything big and expensive.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.dabners.co.uk/product-4796-dabners-san-remo-antique-grey-bird-cage.html


Thanks for the link they got some nice ones on there i found this one at a local pet shop is it the same as yours or is it bigger?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.dabners.co.uk/product-4806-dabners-boston-in-stone-colour-bird-cage.html

sorry to keep picking your brains lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

The first one is the same as mine although I think it's a little bigger, I've got the Mini San Remo, that one said just San Remo, but it's a lovely cage, for £20 more I would go for that one. The other one (the white one) in my opinion it is too tall, I don't know what the general opinion is of these cages, but I prefer the wider rather than taller sort. With the San Remo, the thing that I like about it the most is that the trays at the bottom are split in two, so you can have water in one half and flooring in the other, so he will have a built in swimming pool for the summer. lol.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks i like that one two so does my partner i think i might get that one i like the idea of the top opening up or the front and still have the door shut. Thanks again for your help how many do you think i need for the 4 of them? sorry lol lot of questions.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I only have the one tiel, I'm not sure really what size cage you would need for four, but I would say in the mini san remo, two could live comfortably. Maybe ask at the shop or if somebody else sees this thread, they might be able to help a bit more. I don't know how much bigger the san remo is to the mini san remo. Then again, it might depend as to how long the cage is open for for them to all fly around...Hmmm, hopefully somebody else can help with that problem. lol. Do they all live together now? If so, what size cage do you have now and maybe you could judge by that.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i have two at the moment both different sizes there cage doors are never closed there free to go were they want there mainly in the living room they dont particully sleep in one cage or the other they follow each other to one or the other and stay in that one sorry i cant tell you how big they are i havent got a tape measure im 5ft and one is taller than me on the stand.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, if nobody else comes on to answer the question any better, why not just get one and leave one of their old cages up, that way once you've got the new cage, you will be able to see whether all four will fit in or whether you will need to go and buy another one. There's no point in buying two if one will do.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

very true i think i might get that one they deliver for free aswell if you go to the shop atleast then i can see it. lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Good, let us know what happens. Good luck.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks will do


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

BONE_HEAD said:


> http://www.dabners.co.uk/product-4796-dabners-san-remo-antique-grey-bird-cage.html
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link they got some nice ones on there i found this one at a local pet shop is it the same as yours or is it bigger?


This one looks like a nice cage  Iam not sure about four tiels fitting  I have seen this cage before http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merc...02242007&Category_Code=Flight&Product_Count=2 It looks like it would fit four tiels  But the one you choose out looks nice


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks spike  for the link

what does everyone think about this one?

http://www.petworlddirect.co.uk/acatalog/info_8501.html


bar spacing 2cm
height 183cm
length from inside corner to front of cage 110cm
width along wall 100cm


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that is very nice........four should fit in there comfortably. In fact I'D fit in there comfortably. lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

lmao:rofl:do you reckon i should get two just in case the kids get out of hand :innocent: joke there not that bad!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, been there, seen it, done it with kids..............get two!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

lmao my husband agree two getting the two but what he dont no is im planning on getting a third for him lol sshh dont tell him


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

BONE_HEAD said:


> thanks spike  for the link
> 
> what does everyone think about this one?
> 
> ...


Looks like a great cage  I think 2cm is safe bar spacing  Iam not very good at measurements.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

2 cm is just a tiny bit over 3/4 inch... (lol says the girl who took 2 rulers and compared cm to inches)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Me and Plukie have got the Mini San Remo, just the San Remo is alot bigger than the mini, but is a pretty big size for your tiels!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She's got FOUR tiels Sophia, so I don't know whether even the San Remo would be big enough for that. The corner one looks really good though.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> She's got FOUR tiels Sophia, so I don't know whether even the San Remo would be big enough for that. The corner one looks really good though.


True, I didn't know how many she had so, can't blame me! :blush:


----------

